# GPO Command in Windows Server 2012



## NotRite (Sep 9, 2008)

If you are setting policies for Internet Explorer in the Group Policy Management Editor and you have confirmed the GPO settings are configured correctly and the GPO is assigned to the correct container, which command can be used to ensure that the GPO setting is deployed to the user immediately?

This is a question on a lab I am/was doing and I don't guess I know what this command I should use. I am tired but that is about the only excuse I have at the moment







. I gotta take a smoke break!

Thanks in advance for any and all help!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sorry, we don't generally help with homework questions. The answer to this question can be researched very easily on the internet. Independent research is a skill in itself that many courses try to teach and why we don't offer answers here for most homework questions.


----------

